# Anyone else with a child who has a platelet disorder? (x-posted)



## TimeToMoveOn (May 12, 2015)

Hi Mamas, 

My 5 yo daughter and I were recently diagnosed with a rare platelet disorder. I am having a really hard time connecting with other moms/families who are going through similar challenges so I thought I'd try here for the heck of it. I'd love to talk with anyone who has a platelet disorder or other bleeding disorder.

Thanks for reading.

(I have posted here as well as child/teen health in case there are parents with younger children who may fit this bill.)


----------

